# Brazing bundy tube



## Chiller (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey there, I am looking to solder copper Bundy tube to copper tube with a silver solder. I want to keep costs down. Can I use a 5% silver solder?


----------



## taylor78 (7 mo ago)

Brazing offers a reliable and durable method of joining copper and aluminum tubing. Brass is most commonly used because it can be heated to higher temperatures than other alloys, which makes it ideal for joining materials with different coefficients of thermal expansion. Brazed joints are stronger than the materials being joined and are resistant to corrosion.


----------

